# Seguimento Marítimo 2017 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## Thomar (31 Jan 2017 às 18:20)

Tópico de 2017 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias, temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
IPMA - Informação Costeira
IPMA - Cartas de previsão para Portugal
Modelo MOHID
NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
NOAA Wave Watch III
WindGuru
Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
Associação Bandeira Azul
Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
Offshore
Surftotal
WindGuru

*Webcams*
BeachCam (várias webcams)
Praia da Salema Algarve
Sagres
Lagos

*Anos anteriores:*
Seguimento Marítimo 2016 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2015 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2017 às 10:18)

Para abrir este tópico, nada melhor que os registos altimétricos do Atlântico Norte durante a passagem do ciclone Doris.







Ondas de 54 pés, isto é, 16 m, foram registadas. Isto não é nenhum modelo, são dados observados. Sabemos portanto, que a realidade está muito próxima da que foi modelada e podemos esperar ondulação muito forte a chegar a partir do meio da tarde ao continente. Espero ver este tópico recheado de belos registos ao longo do dia de hoje e amanhã. Mas, atenção, sempre com muito cuidado. Nunca se esqueçam que o mar nestas condições, principalmente com períodos muito elevados, tem uma enorme capacidade de nos surpreender, todo o cuidado é pouco!


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 10:30)

Mar agitado na Caparica, mas nada comparado com o que ai vem,

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## meko60 (2 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

Bom dia.
Pelo que me é dado ver pelas live cam operacionais nas diversas praias/zonas do país, a ondulação ainda não é muito significativa, a confirmar a previsão de que só a partir da tarde de hoje a situação se irá agravar. Vou tentar a minha sorte no que toca a fotos. Com cuidado claro 

http://www.hidrografico.pt/agitacao-portugal-continental.php


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2017 às 10:44)

criz0r disse:


> Mar agitado na Caparica, mas nada comparado com o que ai vem,
> 
> http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/



Na Costa, é praticamente certo que irá galgar o passeio marítimo. As autoridades, se forem minimamente competentes, deverão fechar essa zona por segurança.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 11:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Na Costa, é praticamente certo que irá galgar o passeio marítimo. As autoridades, se forem minimamente competentes, deverão fechar essa zona por segurança.



Na passada 6ªfeira, fui fazer uma caminhada pelo paredão da Costa e reparei que na Praia junto à lota dos pescadores, o areal ocupou as rochas que protegem o passeio. O mar naquela área tem um "campo aberto" para galgar com facilidade e inundar toda aquela zona. Já são muitos anos com um programa Pólis que nunca existiu e que digamos foi literalmente para "Inglês ver". É pena porque a Costa de Caparica tem um potencial fantástico.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 16:14)

O mar já ocupou um dos pontões da Foz do Douro, a polícia municipal já vedou o acesso à marginal. Impressionante tanto a "altura" do mar como das ondas propriamente ditas, não sei se o mar não irá galgar o paredão como na tempestade Hércules de 2014.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 16:33)

11,72 metros de altura significante de ola (Hs) en la boya de Villano-Sisargas (A Coruña) a las 15 horas. Acercándose a su récord de 2014:





A saber su altura máxima.

El récord de altura significante de ola (Hs) en esta boya es de 12,4 metros el 6 de enero de 2014.
El récord de altura máxima de ola en esta boya es de 27,81 metros el 6 de enero de 2014. Se trata también de la ola individual más alta que ha podido ser medida en España.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2017 às 16:52)

Na Boca do Inferno, Cascais:


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2017 às 16:57)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Inteligências Trumpianas....


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

As pessoas não têm noção do perigo, só posso assumir que necessitam de um estímulo de adrenalina para fazerem estes disparates.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 19:56)




----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2017 às 20:50)

Foto espectacular tirada na Boca do Inferno:


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2017 às 21:04)

Tweet de hace 24 horas, pero perfectamente aplicable a ahora mismo también:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

*Boia de Leixões*

Altura máxima: 13,48 metros
Período máximo: 24,2 segs

(Dados de 10 em 10 mins)

*Boia da Nazaré *

20 UTC
Altura máxima: 14,88 metros
Período máximo: 18,98 segs


----------



## COENTRO (2 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Praia das Maçãs - Sintra https://m.facebook.com/alex.coelho....0000023678047:1486068527&fref=nf&pn_ref=story


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Esta página é excelente.

Isto é no Estoril.
A descrição do video diz tudo...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Esta tarde na praia da Quebrada, freguesia de Lavra, Matosinhos:



Não me expus a perigo pois a ondulação estava rebelde mas com rebentação muito longínqua. Os rochedos a algumas centenas de metros da costa permitem criar zonas menos perigosas junto à costa. E a protecção civil andava por ali em vigilância.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2017 às 22:55)

Em Ílhavo, uma mulher está desaparecida depois de ser arrastada pelas ondas, foram mais 3 pessoas arrastadas mas conseguiram salvar-se.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/75068/qua...lo_mar_em_ilhavo_uma_mulher_esta_desaparecida

As pessoas armam-se em carapaus de corrida, para tirarem uma foto para fazer sucesso no facebook, para ter um milhão de likes, pior é quando correm riscos e depois acontece as desgraças e falta de alertas para a população não faltou, por isso, a irresponsabilidade é das pessoas.

Tirar fotos sim, mas longe do perigo, porque se as suas vidas correm risco, mais pessoas irão correr riscos para as salvar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2017 às 23:10)

*Quatro pessoas arrastadas pelo mar em Ílhavo. Uma mulher está desaparecida*
02 fev, 2017 - 20:27

Uma mulher com cerca de 40 anos continua desaparecida, avança o comandante da Capitania do Porto de Aveiro.



Foto: Paulo Novais/Lusa
Quatro pessoas foram arrastadas pelo mar esta quinta-feira na praia da Costa Nova, em Ílhavo, distrito de Aveiro.

Três pessoas conseguiram sair da água, mas uma mulher continua desaparecida.

"Tivemos dez pessoas que vieram observar o mar. Quatro aproximaram-se de mais e foram arrastadas. Três delas saíram da água e uma senhora, com cerca de 40 anos, está desaparecida", avança o comandante da Capitania do Porto de Aveiro, Carlos Isabel.

Três pessoas foram assistidas no local e transportadas para o Hospital de Aveiro, com sintomas de hipotermia.

As operações de busca estão a decorrer. "Tenho uma lancha a tentar sair à barra, porque está um mau tempo tremendo, e temos policia apeada no local, com viaturas todo-o-terreno", explica o comandante da Capitania do Porto de Aveiro.

Um helicóptero da Força Aérea está a colaborar nas buscas.

O alerta foi dado pelas 19h45, numa altura em que o distrito de Aveiro está em aviso vermelho por causa da forte agitação marítima.

O Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) decretou aviso vermelho (o máximo) para sete distritos do continente na tarde de quinta-feira por causa da forte agitação marítima.

O aviso vermelho por causa da forte agitação marítima abrange os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Porto, Braga, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria e Lisboa.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/75068/quatro_pessoas_arrastadas_pelo_mar_em_ilhavo?utm_source=rss


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Fotos desta tarde, tiradas com teleobjectiva:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 00:37)

Filmado por volta das 15h desta 5ª feira, quando as ondas começavam a ficar maiores e a presença junto à costa já exigia muita atenção:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2017 às 11:14)

Esta manhã na Boca do Inferno, Cascais.





Um pequeno video.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2017 às 11:54)

Alturas significantes de ola (Hs) superiores a los 11 metros para el fin de semana en Atlántico y Cantábrico. Galicia y comunidades cantábricas especialmente afectadas. Animación en el enlace siguiente:


Desde el día de ayer y hasta ahora en Villano-Sisargas y Estaca de Bares (A Coruña):





-Villano-Sisargas, altura significante del oleaje (Hs): 11,72 metros, ayer a las 15 horas
-Estaca de Bares, altura significante del oleaje (Hs): 11,37 metros, hoy a las 08 horas

Me gustaría saber las alturas máximas de ola en estas boyas, tienen que ser tremendas, seguramente entre 18 y 20 metros:


Ahora ha bajado un poco, pero se espera una próxima subida y, probablemente, se superen los valores registrados hasta ahora en el episodio


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2017 às 18:11)

Outro vídeo de ontem:


P.S.: desculpem qualquer coisinha - a teleobjectiva é uma bocado "perra" na focagem (não digital).


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:27)

Boia de Leixões:

Altura Máxima: 14,44 metros


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Fev 2017 às 18:39)

Registos máximos oficiais *Tempestade Doris:*

*Leixões:*
Hs- 8,74 m
Hmax- 14,44 m
Período médio- 12,4 s
Período máximo- 24,2 s

*Sines:*
Hs- 7,74 m
Hmax- 13,13 m
Período médio- 14,6 s
Período máximo- 25,8 s

Registos máximos oficiais (estimados) *Tempestade Hércules:*

*Leixões:*
Hs- 9 m
Hmax- 14 m
Período médio- 16 s
Período máximo- 27,4 s

*Sines:*
Hs- 9,6 m
Hmax- 15 m
Período médio- 17,8 s
Período máximo- 28,1 s


Portanto, este evento esteve dentro daquilo que foi modelado. Ondulação de 7 a 8 m a sul do Cabo Raso, 8 a 9 m a norte. Períodos grandes. Relativamente ao Hércules, a grande diferença esteve no período, esse sim excepcionalmente elevado (+ 3 a 4 segundos relativamente a ontem). Em Leixões, por exemplo, a altura significativa (Hs) foi semelhante. Em Sines, é que houve um decréscimo de cerca de 2m quer na Hs quer na maior onda (Hmax). Ainda assim, foi um evento extremo. Para ser extremo não é necessário ser o maior dos últimos anos!


----------



## JLeiria (3 Fev 2017 às 18:42)

É com tristeza que partilho este video, mas acho que o ridículo as vezes nos toca!
Para quem conhece a praia, é triste ver que ela desaparece quando o mar fica "bravo", São Pedro de Moel, Marinha Grande, Leiria!

 (metam o som alto, vale a pena)


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

Não dá o vídeo


----------



## JLeiria (4 Fev 2017 às 08:12)

Stinger disse:


> Não dá o vídeo


Como assim?
Eu não sou amigo da pessoa em questão e consegui ver!
Já tentou de novo?


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2017 às 08:24)

Outro dois registos de ontem, também na Boca do Inferno(Cascais).
Com a devida distância de segurança, foi um espectáculo assistir a tamanha ondulação aqui na zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 11:29)

*Ondas até aos 9 metros levam Marinha a pedir cuidado redobrado*
09 fev, 2017 - 10:17

A maioria dos distritos do norte de Portugal está com aviso amarelo por causa da neve e o litoral por causa da agitação marítima.



Foto: José Coelho/ Lusa
Vai haver um agravamento do estado do mar, a partir do final da tarde desta quinta-feira. A Marinha e a Autoridade Marítima Nacional alertam para ondas que podem chegar aos nove metros e pedem precaução.

“É esperado um aumento da agitação marítima na faixa litoral Oeste do Continente, com uma altura de onda que pode chegar até aos 6 metros, junto à costa, e até 8 metros ao largo da costa na região a norte do Cabo da Roca. É expectável que as condições do mar comecem a melhorar a partir da manhã de sábado”, pode ler-se na nota enviada às redacções.

É recomendada a adopção de medidas de precaução e a manutenção de elevado estado de vigilância à comunidade marítima.

Já à população em geral pede-se que mantenha “uma atitude vigilante, caso exista necessidade de se deslocar até à orla costeira, e a ter sempre presente que nestas condições o mar pode facilmente alcançar zonas aparentemente seguras”.

A maioria dos distritos do norte de Portugal está com aviso amarelo (o terceiro de uma escala de quatro) por causa da neve, assim como toda a costa continental, mas por causa da agitação marítima, segundo as previsões meteorológicas.

O estado do mar faz com que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) tenha igualmente declarado aviso amarelo para as ilhas açorianas do grupo ocidental (Flores e Corvo) até às 8h00 de hoje e para a costa norte da ilha da Madeira até ao final do dia de sábado.

Por causa da agitação marítima seis barras estão encerradas a toda a navegação em Portugal continental e outras quatro estão condicionadas, segundo a Marinha.

Estão encerradas a toda a navegação as barras de Caminha, Vila Praia de Âncora, Esposende, Póvoa do Varzim, Figueira da Foz e S. Martinho do Porto.

As barras de Viana do Castelo, Vila do Conde, Douro e Aveiro estão condicionadas a embarcações de comprimento inferior a 12 metros (Viana do Castelo e Vila do Conde) e a 15 metros (Douro e Aveiro).
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/75628/ond...inha_a_pedir_cuidado_redobrado?utm_source=rss


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2017 às 13:24)

*Ondas até 10 metros motivam aviso na costa Norte*
10 fev, 2017 - 11:48

O IPMA prevê para esta sexta-feira uma descida da temperatura e um fim-de-semana com chuva.



Foto: DR
O agravamento do estado do mar levou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) a elevar o aviso meteorológico para laranja em sete distritos a norte de Lisboa.

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada na página do IPMA, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria e Lisboa estão sob aviso laranja desde as 8h00 de hoje e até 23h59, passando depois a aviso amarelo.

Estão previstas ondas de oeste/noroeste com cinco a seis metros, podendo atingir os nove a dez metros de altura máxima.

A Região Autónoma da Madeira também está em aviso amarelo, num caso por causa da agitação marítima, vento e chuva (Porto Santo) e noutro por causa do vento e da precipitação (ilha da Madeira).

Para sábado, a agitação marítima esperada levou o IPMA a elevar para aviso laranja em Porto Santo e na região da costa norte da ilha da Madeiro, devido à previsão de ondas com altura significativa que podem chegar a atingir os 10 a 12 metros de altura máxima.

A agitação marítima obrigou também a fechar hoje sete barras a toda a navegação em Portugal continental, enquanto três estão condicionadas a embarcações inferiores a 30 metros (Viana do Castelo) ou inferiores a 35 metros (Aveiro e Figueira da Foz), segundo a Marinha.

A queda de neve também motiva aviso amarelo em Bragança, Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Coimbra, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco.

O IPMA prevê para esta sexta-feira uma descida da temperatura e um fim-de-semana com chuva.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/75767/ondas_ate_10_metros_motivam_aviso_na_costa_norte


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2017 às 14:50)

*22 Fevereiro
*
Segundo dia da invasão de poeiras do deserto, vento de nordeste rodando para NNW na costa oeste.

*Praia do Abano* (Guincho, Cascais) sem areia. 15:45 Maré vazante de Quarto Minguante (Baixa-mar às 18:06).


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

*22 Fevereiro*

*Guincho,* 16:01 (duas horas antes da baixa-mar). Pouca areia e várias obras em curso nos dois extremos da praia.











*Carcavelos*, 17:46 maré vazia, praia com areia removida, especialmente nos extremos, mas depositada ao largo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Abr 2017 às 19:02)

Um belo caldinho, para a altura do ano 

Previsão para as 10h de hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Abr 2017 às 00:55)

Hoje (17/04) foz o meu 1º dia de praia este ano. Penso que nunca iniciei tão cedo a época balnear 

Manhã de praia fantástica por Carcavelos, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e a água que inicialmente parecia fria, pouco tempo depois estava óptima!  Isto até às 14h, altura em que abandonei.

De notar apenas que foi visível a nuvem de fumo proveniente do acidente aéreo de Tires


----------



## DaniFR (24 Abr 2017 às 01:05)

Este Domingo, nem parecia que estávamos em Abril na Figueira da Foz, parecia um autêntico dia de Verão com muita gente na praia de Buarcos, muito trânsito e calor. 

O mais extenso areal urbano de Portugal. Ao longo dos últimos anos o mar tem roubado areia das praias a Sul (Cabedelo, Cova Gala, Leirosa) para depositar aqui. A distancia é enorme desde a avenida até ao mar.











Barra da Figueira da Foz, que dá acesso ao Porto Comercial e ao Porto de Pesca.











Obras de consolidação e proteção da orla costeira na Praia de Buarcos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Abr 2017 às 01:33)

Quando os meus pais eram jovens, o mar da Figueira, em dias de tempestade, chegava à estrada. Quando eu era miúda, a distância entre a estrada e o mar chegou a ser superior à que é agora, na praia da Claridade. Eu não gosto de praia mas se há coisa boa na da Claridade é que ninguém chateia ninguém e há espaço para todos.


----------



## criz0r (24 Abr 2017 às 10:02)

Agora que reparei no tópico, na passada 2ª feira estive na Fonte da Telha e a temperatura da água para a época do ano estava uma maravilha, não cheguei a ver a previsão mas deve ter andado na casa dos 19ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Abr 2017 às 19:18)

criz0r disse:


> Agora que reparei no tópico, na passada 2ª feira estive na Fonte da Telha e a temperatura da água para a época do ano estava uma maravilha, não cheguei a ver a previsão mas deve ter andado na casa dos 19ºC.


Melhor que no Verão  Com nortada há dias com 15ºC lol


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Abr 2017 às 21:08)

De facto tem observado temperatura brutais do mar na margem sul, e aqui na minha zona tambem não tem estado nada mau, estamos apenas em Abril, impressionante. Tivemos muitos dias com vento de quadrante sul, e isso ajudou e muito.
Como gosto dizer em tom de brincadeira, a nortada este mês esteve praticamente _*desligada*_.
Maio ja é o primeiro mês com nortada, principalmente na 2ª quinzena.
Falando neste mês, é meio estranho, como a lestada conseguiu ser tão intensa(no transporte de calor) ao ponto de se ter registado por exemplo uma máxima de 28ºC no Cabo Raso.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Abr 2017 às 02:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> De facto tem observado temperatura brutais do mar na margem sul, e aqui na minha zona tambem não tem estado nada mau, estamos apenas em Abril, impressionante. Tivemos muitos dias com vento de quadrante sul, e isso ajudou e muito.
> Como gosto dizer em tom de brincadeira, a nortada este mês esteve praticamente _*desligada*_.
> Maio ja é o primeiro mês com nortada, principalmente na 2ª quinzena.
> Falando neste mês, é meio estranho, como a lestada conseguiu ser tão intensa(no transporte de calor) ao ponto de se ter registado por exemplo uma máxima de 28ºC no Cabo Raso.


Ainda vamos ver mais um recorde para o Cabo Raso este ano lol


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2017 às 04:21)

Tem sido um mês espectacular de praia. Tenho aproveitado as folgas para dar uns mergulhos. 
Praias compostas, mar sereno, vento fraco/nulo...
E zero de vigilância.

Provavelmente um mês recorde para a actividade da restauração junto às praias.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Abr 2017 às 10:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Melhor que no Verão  Com nortada há dias com 15ºC lol



Estava eu cheio de medo antes de entrar na água e afinal.. .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Abr 2017 às 12:46)

Este verão o concelho de Cascais deixou de ter 7 praias de bandeira azul..isto tem a ver com a não candidatura,  a dita promessa do Carlos Carreiras.. e cumpriu mesmo. Ora bem a birra, ou seja, a não candidatura das praias com bandeira azul, que no ano passado cheguei a partilhar.
Fica o video da altura.


Agora anda a circular que Cascais perdeu 7 praias de bandeira azul, de facto perdeu, pois não se candidatou.
Enfim, birras politicas...
1 de Maio começa então a epoca balnear em Cascais, o primeiro concelho do país iniciar a época 2017.


----------



## kikofra (1 Mai 2017 às 22:53)

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...morre-afogada-na-povoa-de-varzim-6259008.html

e vão 4 mortes hoje :/ o mar está assim tao perigoso, ou foi uma enorme coincidencia?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2017 às 09:49)

O dia de ontem foi bem trágico, 4 mortos num só dia é demasiado mau.
A culpa não será do mar certamente...enfim resta lamentar.

_____________________

O mapa de temperatura da agua do mar está mesmo interessante.
Embora passe junto a praia practicamente todos dias, ainda nem fui a praia este ano. 

*Hoje 13:00*



uploading picturescertificity.com

Estou achar isto muito bom, _quando a esmola é grande_...
Junho vem uma nortada brutal e lá se formam placas de gelo na água(agoiro on)


----------



## MSantos (2 Mai 2017 às 09:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> O dia de ontem foi bem trágico, 4 mortos num só dia é demasiado mau.
> A culpa não será do mar certamente...enfim resta lamentar.



O começo oficial da época balnear devia começar a ser mais cedo, é frequente em Maio já termos praias cheias e ainda não há vigilância o que aumenta o resto deste tipo de situações.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2017 às 10:04)

MSantos disse:


> O começo oficial da época balnear devia começar a ser mais cedo, é frequente em Maio já termos praias cheias e ainda não há vigilância o que aumenta o resto deste tipo de situações.



Sim concordo, até à data, as praias do concelho de Cascais são as únicas com vigilância.Pode ser que nos próximos anos sigam o exemplo, embora acredito que isso também esteja relacionado com verbas, segundo consta um nadador salvador não ganha nada mal.
___________________

Ontem no Abano,Cascais. ( A 1º praia da freguesia de Alcabideche - Sul para Norte)
Nortada moderada apenas, o que equivale a vento nulo por aquelas bandas. 



image upload no limitcertificity.com


----------



## Iceberg (2 Mai 2017 às 10:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim concordo, até à data, as praias do concelho de Cascais são as únicas com vigilância.Pode ser que nos próximos anos sigam o exemplo, embora acredito que isso também esteja relacionado com verbas, segundo consta um nadador salvador não ganha nada mal.



Maior responsabilidade individual de cada um e uma sociedade mais educada na prevenção ajudariam muito em minorar estas ocorrências.


----------



## criz0r (2 Mai 2017 às 10:19)

MSantos disse:


> O começo oficial da época balnear devia começar a ser mais cedo, é frequente em Maio já termos praias cheias e ainda não há vigilância o que aumenta o resto deste tipo de situações.



Ora ai está algo que não podia concordar mais, tendo em conta que o mês de Maio é sempre convidativo a umas idas à praia, penso que já era tempo de se abrir a época balnear precisamente no dia 1.

De realçar, que as pessoas também têm de ter noção do perigo, este fim de semana estive em visita precisamente na Póvoa de Varzim e em Caminha e o mar estava visivelmente muito agressivo. Por vezes penso que as pessoas se arriscam em demasia e já para não falar dos estrangeiros que desconhecendo as Praias Portuguesas se aventuram em passear à beira mar ainda por cima à noite.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2017 às 00:06)

Isto este ano...rapaz desaparecido na Foz do Lizandro, Ericeira.
Aquela praia é muito manhosa, as correntes são bem fortes.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2017 às 11:15)

Nas praias de Lisboa, a temperatura da água do mar tem estado uma maravilha. Algo excepcional para Maio.
Hoje deverá ser o dia mais quente:







Em toda a costa Ocidental, percebe-se claramente a ausência da nortada:






Temo que em Julho, infelizmente, não deva estar assim.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Mai 2017 às 18:54)

Previsão 31/05 00:00 - 03/06 23:00.


----------



## Nordico (2 Jun 2017 às 11:14)

Bom dia

Alguém mede a temperatura do mar quando estás na praia? O que pensas que é a melhor técnica para receber uma boa leitura?  Qual a profundidade da água?

Eu medindo a temperatura da água toda vez que eu vou para a praia. Eu tenho dois termômetros digitais e eles sempre concordam.

As leituras nunca são as mesmas que as leituras oficiais. Minhas leituras são sempre temperaturas mais elevadas do que oficiais


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

Nordico disse:


> Alguém mede a temperatura do mar quando estás na praia? O que pensas que é a melhor técnica para receber uma boa leitura?  Qual a profundidade da água?


Por vezes meço a temperatura da água do mar com um termómetro digital, deste tipo:




Para ter uma melhor noção da variabilidade da temperatura ao longo do dia, é interessante medir pelo menos 2 vezes (a meio da manhã e a meio da tarde). Eu já reparei que as diferenças podem ser na ordem de menos de 1ºC até 3ºC (nos casos em que medi...) entre os 2 períodos. E podem variar muito entre um dia e o outro. Tudo depende das marés, da insolação e dos ventos dominantes.
Quanto à profundidade, a superfície (até 30 cm) é em geral mais quente no verão do que a 1 metro de profundidade (aprox.). E a diferença pode andar até 2\3ºC.

Nada como experimentar. Pode haver zonas da costa com menor variabilidade, ou mesmo maior. Eu tenho razoável experiência na zona de Monte Gordo-Manta Rota.


----------



## Nordico (3 Jun 2017 às 14:10)

Olá Aristocrata

Obrigado por tuas palavras úteis. Eu gosto do dispositivo que usas para medir a temperatura do mar.    De onde posso comprar um como isso?

Agora, eu uso este termômetro digital de Screwfix.eu. Comprei dois, e os uso no mar ao mesmo tempo; eles sempre concordam.






http://www.screwfix.eu/tpi-digital-pocket-thermometer.html
http://tpieurope.com/pocket-digital-thermometers/312c-pocket-digital-thermometer/

Eu concordo com o que escreves.

Quinta-feira, fui à praia. Às 12h, eu medei a temperatura do mar: era 19.7c.   Então andei mais fundo no mar, até que o mar subisse na minha cintura. Eu posso sentir a mistura de água fria e quente embaixo.   Aqui, a temperatura era 18.8c.

O vento era forte e frio. Então, às 15h, a maré estava retornando, então a maré inundava a praia.    Fiquei impressionado com o aumento da temperatura: ambos os termômetros digitais mediram um incrível 21.7c! Eu digo a mim mesmo, isso deve ser devido ao efeito do mar na areia quente.       Eu medei a camada superior de água, a cerca de quatro metros da costa.   Aqui, o mar é profundo até a minha cintura.

Quando eu ando até o mar mais profundo, é um pouco mais frio, mas ainda um 20.5c respeitável. Considero que a temperature da agua acima de 20c seja boa temperatura para se banhar.

Ficarás surpreso quando eu disser a localização desta praia: no momento estou de férias no sul da Inglaterra, em Bournemouth, uma bela cidade de praia virada a sudeste com praias arenosas suaves.

Muitos banhistas na água à tarde, ninguém vestindo um roupa de mergulho, mas a manhã o mar estava vazio de banhistas.

A temperatura do mar 21.7c é incrível no início de junho; normalmente, espero ver esse tipo de temperatura no final de agosto. O British Meteorological Society afirma que a temperatura do mar é 13c.    Isso deve ser a temperatura do mar profundo. Não consigo entender a anomalia entre minhas leituras e suas leituras. Mas eu medei todas as horas e usei dois dispositivos para eliminar erros. Até fiz um video, como prova! É verdade que a praia é muito abrigada e um fundo arenoso raso.

Quando o vento cessou, foi um banho feliz!   Estou ansioso por voltar a Portugal para fazer mais gravações de temperatura do mar nas áreas de Lisboa, Setúbal e Alentejo.

Aqui podes ver o vídeo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jun 2017 às 00:32)

A temperatura da água depende de muitos fatores, tais como a distância à linha de costa, profundidade, hora do dia, correntes marítimas, agitação marítima, ventos, altura da maré, etc. É normal que muitas vezes as previsões não estejam de acordo com o real.

O problema é que a maioria das previsões de temperatura do mar estão ligados a dados automáticos ou dados históricos, muitas vezes não tendo em conta todos os fatores presentes.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jun 2017 às 23:24)

Nordico disse:


> Olá Aristocrata
> Obrigado por tuas palavras úteis. Eu gosto do dispositivo que usas para medir a temperatura do mar.    De *onde posso comprar um como isso*?


Olá Nordico.

Há várias opções, umas melhores, outras piores.
Eu mandei vir deste tipo do ebay.uk:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Digital+Indoor+Outdoor+In/Out+Thermometer+Hygrometer+LCD+Screen+Display&_id=200784395878&&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2658

Convêm um pequeno, prático. Alguns destes são grandes para andar com eles na praia...
Mas um que seja possível de introduzir na água é o ideal. Como estes tem o fio com o sensor pode-se colocar esse sensor até 1 a 2 metros de profundidade e ver as variações de temperatura.


----------



## Nordico (10 Jun 2017 às 11:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá Nordico.
> 
> Há várias opções, umas melhores, outras piores.
> Eu mandei vir deste tipo do ebay.uk:
> ...



Ola Aristocrata,
Muito obrigado pela isso!


----------



## Nordico (10 Jun 2017 às 11:11)

Bom dia

Recentemente, fui à Praia da Saúde em Setúbal.

IPMA.pt prevê temperatura de agua do mar 18°c. Mas a minha leitura é 23,2°c. Eu registro não usar o meu dispositivo habitual, mas um termômetro digital antigo, normalmente usado em um tanque de peixe.

É uma linda praia, perto de restaurantes de peixe e excelentes vistas dos navios industriais.

Desejo a todos vocês um dia feliz, o Dia de Portugal hoje 10 de junho!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2017 às 12:34)

23,2ºC parece excessivo não? Aí há mistura  com agua do rio Sado?
Tenho que comprar um termometro desse género,ver se este verão partilho por cá algumas aventuras que faço junto a costa todos os verões.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jun 2017 às 13:50)

Nordico disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Recentemente, fui à Praia da Saúde em Setúbal.
> 
> ...


Bom dia 

Esse valor de 23,2º acaba por ser normal se tivermos em conta que a água do rio Sado ainda está bem presente nessa praia de Setúbal.


----------



## Cluster (10 Jun 2017 às 13:54)

Medir a temperatura da água junto à areia em águas pouco profundas pode ter esse efeito. Na minha experiência comparando Porto Santo à Madeira, pode parecer que a água do Porto Santo é mais quente, e se medirmos a água a poucos metros da praia de facto já vi 28.5, 29 (termometro de piscina) e coisas desse género. Mas então porquê que o IPMA dava "apenas" 25/26 para o arquipélago neste dia em que fiz o teste? É muito simples basta afastarmo-nos um pouco da costa (uns meros 10-20 metros) e vemos a "verdadeira" temperatura da àgua. Na Madeira as águas são mais profundas (quando se entra via um cais por exemplo) e normalmente não há diferenças, no Porto Santo a água é claramente mais quente para quem vai à água "casualmente" mas basta dar-se umas braçadas sem pé e vemos que afinal é a mesma coisa. Para finalizar, existe uma praia no norte da Madeira com areia preta e até faz lençóis de água, quando levei pessoas lá a primeira coisa que me disseram é que  "a água é tão quente como no Porto Santo!".


----------



## Hawk (10 Jun 2017 às 14:08)

Cluster disse:


> Medir a temperatura da água junto à areia em águas pouco profundas pode ter esse efeito. Na minha experiência comparando Porto Santo à Madeira, pode parecer que a água do Porto Santo é mais quente, e se medirmos a água a poucos metros da praia de facto já vi 28.5, 29 (termometro de piscina) e coisas desse género. Mas então porquê que o IPMA dava "apenas" 25/26 para o arquipélago neste dia em que fiz o teste? É muito simples basta afastarmo-nos um pouco da costa (uns meros 10-20 metros) e vemos a "verdadeira" temperatura da àgua. Na Madeira as águas são mais profundas (quando se entra via um cais por exemplo) e normalmente não há diferenças, no Porto Santo a água é claramente mais quente para quem vai à água "casualmente" mas basta dar-se umas braçadas sem pé e vemos que afinal é a mesma coisa. Para finalizar, existe uma praia no norte da Madeira com areia preta e até faz lençóis de água, quando levei pessoas lá a primeira coisa que me disseram é que  "a água é tão quente como no Porto Santo!".



É verdade, regra geral a temperatura oceânica na costa sul da Madeira até é superior em 1 ou 2 graus ao Porto Santo. Mas efectivamente a água no Porto Santo a baixa profundidade parece mais quente do que na Madeira.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2017 às 20:48)

Que belo caldo para sábado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que belo caldo para sábado!



Quanto mais quente, melhor. Que melhore ainda mais, para 28ºC aí sim, é um verdadeiro caldo, assim ainda sabe a pouco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jun 2017 às 20:25)

Alguém quer ir no Domingo à costa?


----------



## homem do mar (16 Jun 2017 às 20:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém quer ir no Domingo à costa?


Era já aqui na minha zona não passa dos 19


----------



## felyzardo (17 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

Permitam um offtopic. Tenciono ir durante a semana a praia do portinho da Arrábida (na última quinzena). Há muita confusão? As 9h arranjo lugar facilmente?


----------



## homem do mar (18 Jun 2017 às 10:34)

felyzardo disse:


> Permitam um offtopic. Tenciono ir durante a semana a praia do portinho da Arrábida (na última quinzena). Há muita confusão? As 9h arranjo lugar facilmente?


https://nit.pt/out-of-town/back-in-...e-dezenas-de-multas-lancam-o-caos-na-arrabida

Durante a semana é a melhor altura ao fim de semana deve ser o caos.


----------



## felyzardo (18 Jun 2017 às 13:52)

Já tinha visto isso, horror


----------



## homem do mar (23 Jun 2017 às 15:43)

Boa tarde alguém sabe em que zona de Espanha a temperatura da água do mar atinge os valores mais elevados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jun 2017 às 19:37)

homem do mar disse:


> Boa tarde alguém sabe em que zona de Espanha a temperatura da água do mar atinge os valores mais elevados.


@Pek


----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2017 às 06:08)

homem do mar disse:


> Boa tarde alguém sabe em que zona de Espanha a temperatura da água do mar atinge os valores mais elevados.



El área española en el que se alcanzan de media las mayores temperaturas en verano (aunque no los valores más elevados de temperatura media anual, atención) comprende fundamentalmente el entorno de Ibiza y la zona central y occidental de Mallorca (color rojo), siendo esta última la que alcanza los valores medios mensuales más elevados (color morado), con temperaturas para el mes de agosto de entre 27 y 27,5 ºC según zonas. La media de los tres meses de verano (julio, agosto y septiembre) para esas zonas "moradas" durante el período 1980-2012 se sitúa en unos 25 ºC, bajando a los 24,5 ºC en la zona "roja". En días puntuales se han llegado a alcanzar en algunas boyas del entorno de la zona morada temperaturas cercanas a los 31 ºC. Creo que el récord en la de Sa Dragonera (extremo occidental de Mallorca, junto a la "línea morada") está en 30,8 ºC el 19 de julio de 2010 y 30,6 ºC el 21 de agosto de 2009:








Más detalle de la zona morada:





Los máximos en todas esas zonas se suelen dar usualmente en la tercera semana de agosto aunque existe cierta variabilidad según los años. Del mismo modo, esas zonas que comento son las más regulares de notable tamaño en lo que a temperaturas medias elevadas veraniegas se refiere, eso no quita para que puedan existir lugares concretos bien situados o entornos específicos someros de otros puntos mediterráneos que puedan alcanzar en algún año extremos más elevados, aunque es algo raro.

En invierno la situación cambia notablemente, situándose la media de los tres meses invernales (enero, febrero y marzo) en unos 13 ºC para el período 1980-2012. Los mínimos se alcanzan a primeros de marzo (según años) pudiendo alcanzar valores medios para un período de 1 mes de unos 12 ºC.

Esta notable diferencia verano-invierno se aprecia muy bien en la siguiente imagen que representa el coeficiente de variación anual de la temperatura de la superficie marina en el Mediterráneo:





Fuente: Oceanología, Volumen 56, junio 2014

Como se ve la variación anual de la temperatura del Mar Balear es la más elevada entre las zonas "abiertas" del Mediterráneo, siendo sólo superada por mares "cerrados" como el Negro, el de Mármara o Tracia y golfos encajonados como el de Venecia.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo, pensava que a zona de Tarragona fosse o local onde a água do mar em Espanha era mais quente.
já agora deixo aqui um site onde podem acompanhar as bóias ondógrafo de Espanha.
http://www.puertos.es/en-us/oceanografia/Pages/portus.aspx


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jun 2017 às 19:33)

Aqui deixo um mapa para acompanhar a temperatura da água em portugal com uma previsão bastante fiável.


----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2017 às 20:27)

homem do mar disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo, pensava que a zona de Tarragona fosse o local onde a água do mar em Espanha era mais quente.
> já agora deixo aqui um site onde podem acompanhar as bóias ondógrafo de Espanha.
> http://www.puertos.es/en-us/oceanografia/Pages/portus.aspx



De nada! 

El sur de Tarragona es una zona con temperaturas elevadas en verano en la superficie marina, como la línea costera que va desde el sur de la provincia de Valencia hasta el sur de Castellón y zonas puntuales de Murcia, pero son zonas muy estrechas, pequeñas y relativamente ligadas a la costa y raramente alcanzan valores tan elevados como los de Mallorca. Clasificación de valores máximos en boyas alejadas de la costa:

1º Dragonera (oeste de Mallorca). Máxima absoluta: *30,8 ºC*





2º Tarragona. Máxima absoluta: *29,5 ºC



*

3º Cabo de Palos (este de Murcia). Máxima absoluta: *29,1 ºC*





4º Valencia. Máxima absoluta:* 28,6 ºC*





Evidentemente hay cierta variabilidad según los años, pero normalmente suele ser así, y en medias mensuales y estacionales también.
Sitúo tres de las boyas en el mapa de antes: Dragonera (rosa), Tarragona (amarillo) y Valencia (negro). La de Cabo de Palos (Murcia) no se sitúa dentro de este mapa:






Por cierto, conviene diferenciar las boyas del sur de Tarragona con las de otras zonas de la provincia, que poseen valores notablemente más frescos en verano. Ejemplo de hoy:

Sur de Tarragona:





Tarragona ciudad:





Y cuanto más al norte más diferencias.

Por si estás interesado en otras boyas y estaciones mallorquinas y baleares te dejo este enlace del SOCIB (Sistema de Observación Costero y de Predicción de las Islas Baleares), participado por el Gobierno de España:  http://www.socib.eu/?seccion=observingFacilities&facility=mooring

Salvo la del Canal de Ibiza son boyas y estaciones más costeras. Verás que ya hay estaciones que están en casi 29 ºC, como la de Pollença (Mallorca)


----------



## fhff (27 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Hoje foi dia de primeiro mergulho do ano...na costa de SIntra (P.Maças) a água estava um mimo...surpreendeu-me a temperatura...devia estar a rondar os 19-20ºC, penso eu....muito longe da água fria habitual.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2017 às 23:36)

Sábado a nortada será generalizada, esperemos que não estrague o caldo. Lol
Na passada quinta feira apanhei uns bons 21/22 graus de temp.água do mar nos arredores de,Cascais. Ver se publico depois umas fotos e vídeos aquáticos daquele recanto espectacular.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

Pek disse:


> De nada!
> 
> El sur de Tarragona es una zona con temperaturas elevadas en verano en la superficie marina, como la línea costera que va desde el sur de la provincia de Valencia hasta el sur de Castellón y zonas puntuales de Murcia, pero son zonas muy estrechas, pequeñas y relativamente ligadas a la costa y raramente alcanzan valores tan elevados como los de Mallorca. Clasificación de valores máximos en boyas alejadas de la costa:
> 
> ...



Boas Pek.
Em 2010 estive  em Palma de Maiorca, foram belas férias, a tua Ilha é linda.Tenho boas recordações das praias de águas  quentes de azul turquesa , de  Pollença e do Cabo Formentor.


----------



## meteocaldas (28 Jun 2017 às 00:11)

fhff disse:


> Hoje foi dia de primeiro mergulho do ano...na costa de SIntra (P.Maças) a água estava um mimo...surpreendeu-me a temperatura...devia estar a rondar os 19-20ºC, penso eu....muito longe da água fria habitual.


Foi uma semana de águas bem quentes mas infelizmente, ao que parece, não vai continuar por causa das fortes nortadas dos próximos dias
Aqui na Foz do Arelho anteontem medi 23.2C na Lagoa  mas hoje já só estava 21.7C e no mar o máximo foi de 20.1C (Peniche)
Na Ericeira (que não deve ser muito diferente da Praia das Maçãs), estiveram uns belos 20.3C, bem acima da média de junho de 18.6C, por isso não admira que tenha sido uma bela banhoca  




http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxsea.php
http://www.meteocaldas.org/hws


----------



## fhff (28 Jun 2017 às 00:37)

Obrigado Meteocaldas.  Onde arranjas esses dados das águas (imagem)?


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 01:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pek.
> Em 2010 estive  em Palma de Maiorca, foram belas férias, a tua Ilha é linda.Tenho boas recordações das praias de águas  quentes de azul turquesa , de  Pollença e do Cabo Formentor.



Mallorca tiene zonas preciosas, aunque yo realmente vivo en la isla de Menorca, con unas calas turquesa espectaculares. Tengo pendientes varios reportajes sobre la isla, a ver si me pongo a ello algún día. En Menorca las aguas también son bastante cálidas en verano, aunque algo menos que en Mallorca, nada que ver con el Atlántico y sus frescas aguas que a mí me encantan. En verano habitualmente esto parece más bien una piscina gigante, aunque en invierno la cosa cambia bastante tanto en oleaje (sin llegar a niveles atlánticos, claro está) como en temperatura. Aquí las mareas apenas existen, siendo el fenómeno marino más significativo el de las rissagues (tsunami meteorológico), muy típico de la costa oeste de Menorca. 

Por cierto, estamos asistiendo en estos días a la superación de máximos históricos en la temperatura de las aguas del Mediterráneo, Cantábrico y Atlántico:





http://www.cazatormentas.com/maximos-historicos-de-temperatura-en-las-aguas-costeras-de-espana
http://www.puertos.es/es-es/Paginas/Noticias/TemperaturaaguaJunio2017.aspx?platform=hootsuite


----------



## meteocaldas (28 Jun 2017 às 01:46)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado Meteocaldas.  Onde arranjas esses dados das águas (imagem)?


Podes ver essa informação sobre temperatura do mar no site da meteocaldas em duas versões diferentes:

versão1 - http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
Vem na coluna do lado direito, a meio (se vires num ecrã >8") ou no meio da página (se vires em Mobile). Esta é a versão simples com a tabela das temperaturas nas 8 praias que cobrem toda a costa portuguesa de norte a sul e que dão a imagem global e atualizada da temperatura nas nossas praias .
Estou a pensar aumentar com mais praias da costa espanhola e da Madeira (talvez Málaga, Benidorm, Palma de Maiorca e Funchal, ou outras que sejam sugeridas).

versão2 - http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxsea.php
É mais completa porque inclui os mapas das temperaturas marítimas de ontem em Portugal e Espanha e das temperaturas atuais na Europa.
Os dados são recolhidos das fontes que lá vêm indicadas.

As fontes que mais utilizo são:
http://www.fishtrack.com/fishing-charts/portugal_100168/premium-activation/poi/
Permite saber o valor em qq ponto da costa e comparando com medições que fiz no Algarve e que estou a fazer agora na Foz do Arelho, apresenta valores muito fiáveis, apesar de serem obtidos por satélite. Tem contudo o grande inconveniente de ser muito trabalhoso navegar no mapa e a escala é grande demais para ecrãs pequenos.

http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/praia2014/main.html
Está disponível na web mas também como app. É a minha favorita e acho-a *fantástica* (parabéns aos desenvolvedores da Vodafone), mas desde que comecei a fazer medições reais, constatei que por vezes os valores são menos fiáveis do que os do link anterior. Contudo são sempre diferenças percentualmente insignificantes e que em nada beliscam a excelente qualidade desta app. Considero que a "praia em directo" é sem qualquer dúvida, a melhor fonte de dados que existe sobre as praias portuguesas, quer em quantidade quer em simplicidade de consulta.


----------



## meteocaldas (28 Jun 2017 às 02:47)

Olá Pek
Obrigado por toda essa informação que deste aqui. Extremamente útil para as minhas futuras pesquisas.


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2017 às 12:06)

meteocaldas disse:


> Olá Pek
> Obrigado por toda essa informação que deste aqui. Extremamente útil para as minhas futuras pesquisas.



De nada!

Me alegro de haberte podido ayudar!


----------



## meteocaldas (29 Jun 2017 às 12:32)

E a nortada já está a trazer a água fria... 


 


No geral, em toda a costa, a água já está 1 a 3 graus mais fria que nos máximos da semana passada... mas aqui na Foz do Arelho, com a temperatura do ar em apenas 20.4C, e uma sensação térmica muito inferior devido ao vento moderado, a verdade é que ainda se está melhor dentro de água (19ºC) que cá fora 
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxsea.php


----------



## meteocaldas (4 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

E depois da forte nortada dos últimos dias, o mar arrefeceu ainda mais e as temperaturas já estão abaixo do normal para a época.
Está bom para bronzear, mas para ir a banhos, só dá para molhar os pés e mesmo assim ... 


 



http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxsea.php


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2017 às 02:15)

meteocaldas disse:


> E depois da forte nortada dos últimos dias, o mar arrefeceu ainda mais e as temperaturas já estão abaixo do normal para a época.
> Está bom para bronzear, mas para ir a banhos, só dá para molhar os pés e mesmo assim ...
> 
> 
> ...


As temperaturas parecem-me normais para a época...


----------



## meteocaldas (5 Jul 2017 às 23:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> As temperaturas parecem-me normais para a época...


Agradecendo o teu comentário, gostaria de realçar que me baseei nos dados da seatemperature.org (valores obtidos por satélite nos últimos anos), cujos valores para o mês de julho são os seguintes:


 

 

 


Com base nestes valores, se tivermos em conta que estamos no inicio do mês, e que estas médias serão superiores aos valores do inicio do mês, então ambos temos razão 

http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp


----------



## fhff (6 Jul 2017 às 00:30)

Obrigado pela informação Meteocaldas. A água hoje estava muito boa também, de certeza perto dos 20ºC, novamente (Sintra-P.Maçãs)


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Jul 2017 às 01:25)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado pela informação Meteocaldas. A água hoje estava muito boa também, de certeza perto dos 20ºC, novamente (Sintra-P.Maçãs)


Esse teu "termómetro" nunca falha! 
Hoje, Peniche, Ericeira e Cascais rondaram os 20ºC, quase 2ºC a mais que ontem.
A medição satélite confirma a subida da temperatura e a costa oeste está muito homogénea. nos 19-20ºC.
http://www.meteocaldas.org/mtp



Curiosamente, o IPMA dá valores totalmente diferentes, pois para a praia das Maçãs (e litoral oeste) dá valores que rondam os 17ºC. 
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selLocal=130&idLocal=130
Para tirar dúvidas, esta tarde vou fazer uma medição na Foz do Arelho


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2017 às 11:30)

fhff disse:


> Obrigado pela informação Meteocaldas. A água hoje estava muito boa também, de certeza perto dos 20ºC, novamente (Sintra-P.Maçãs)



No passado domingo andei por lá, primeira vez que fiz praia nas P.Maças.
Praia porreira, água estava um pouco fria, mas nota se que é mais fria que a costa de Cascais, o que na verdade não é novidade.
Achei curioso o trabalho rigoroso dos 2 nadadores salvadores, não paravam de controlar as pessoas, que se localizavam nos extremos da praia. Fiquei também surpreendido ao ver duas bandeiras em dois pontos da parte central da praia, a identificar  onde se deve ir a água. Muito bem vigiada, um exemplo.

Segundo se diz, chama se praia das maças, pois as maças dos pomares do Vale de colares ao caírem ao Ribeira de colares, seguiam na corrente até á praia.Engraçado.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 11:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Achei curioso o trabalho rigoroso dos 2 nadadores salvadores, não paravam de controlar as pessoas, que se localizavam nos extremos da praia. Fiquei também surpreendido ao ver duas bandeiras em dois pontos da parte central da praia, a identificar onde se deve ir a água. Muito bem vigiada, um exemplo.



Oxalá todos fossem assim, já vi situações aqui na Costa de Caparica que nem comento. Actualmente está um pouco melhor, inclusive colocam mini bandeiras a identificar zonas com agueiros.


----------



## fhff (6 Jul 2017 às 15:02)

Tal e qual:
Na P. das Maçãs há uma área definida para os banhos. Com bandeira amarela, os nadadores-salvadores vão sempre avisar as pessoas para irem tomar banho nessa zona. Por vezes até são zelosos de mais, compreende-se, e estão sempre muito atentos. 
Ontem foram avisar uma senhora que estava a passear com um cão, que não podia levar o cão para a praia. Nunca deixam a malta tomar banho junto às extremas da praia (rochas e zonas de corrente forte).


----------



## meteocaldas (6 Jul 2017 às 20:15)

Conforme prometido, fui fazer duas medições na Foz do Arelho.
Para que a sonda fique submersa, as medições são efectuadas na entrada da lagoa e no pontão interior.

medição 1 - entrada da lagoa - *19.1ºC*
medição 2 - pontão da lagoa - *19.4ºC
*
Estes valores são comparados com os seguintes:
medição satélite - (http://www.fishtrack.com/fishing-charts/portugal_100168/premium-activation/poi/) - *18.6ºC*
medição satélite - (https://www.seatemperature.org/europe/portugal/) - Peniche *19.4ºC */ Nazaré *18.9ºC *(F. Arelho seria a média  = *19.2ºC*)

IPMA (https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=zona3) - *19ºC*
IPMA (https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/costeira/index.jsp?selLocal=123&idLocal=123) - *17.9ºC
*
praiaemdirecto (http://praiaemdirecto.com:8080/praia2014/main.html) - (inativo para Foz Arelho) - os mais próximos Nazaré *18.5ºC* e Supertubos *18.3ºC
*
Como conclusão, fiquei surpreendido por ver que à excepção da previsão costeira IPMA, as demais previsões estão dentro de +/- 1ºC o que é muito bom.
Por outro lado, também começo a acreditar que as medições satélite da temperatura do mar, são realmente muito fiáveis.


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2017 às 22:13)

Anomalía de temperatura superficial del Mediterráneo el pasado mes de junio. Máxima de 3,56 ºC







Temperatura media del mes de las aguas mediterráneas






Fuente: Sistema de Observación y Predicción Costera de las Islas Baleares (SOCIB). http://socib.es/


----------



## meteocaldas (9 Jul 2017 às 23:52)

Olá Pek
Muito interessantes essas duas imagens.
Primeiro, nunca pensei que pudessem haver anomalias tão grandes e segundo, não imaginava que a parte mais quente do mediterrâneo em junho é na tunísia!
E ainda há quem continue a dizer que não acredita no aquecimento global!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jul 2017 às 00:53)

Ontem (23/07), tarde passada na praia do Magoito. Estava bastante agradável, vento fraco e calor. A água do mar parecia estar aceitável, mas devido às condições marítimas, não pude mergulhar, portanto não posso fazer um veredicto final  A nebulosidade ia-se aproximando gradualmente, até que cerca das 17h15 o céu fechou por completo.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

«Imagen obtenida con una combinación de los datos de los canales infrarrojos del satélite NOAA-19, que nos da la temperatura de la superficie del mar. Esta imagen se renueva todos los días a última hora y contiene los datos acumulados de los últimos siete días.»

O mar dos Açores está a aquecer e bem. A tendência será naturalmente o aumento (até Setembro).
Nota também para a enorme quantidade de isotérmicas em Portugal continental (sobretudo no Algarve).
Esta tem sido a tendência dos últimos 7 dias.

Previsão para o dia de hoje dada pelo IPMA, para Portugal continental parece confirmar tal variação (e com um aumento de temperatura em relação à ultima semana):






Grandes contrastes entre Norte Litoral e o Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2017 às 21:34)

Mesmo assim, a água está mais fria do que no ano passado, em cerca de 2 a 4ºC no Algarve. No ano passado, por esta altura, a temperatura rondava os 24ºC, sendo de 27ºC na parte leste, este ano a temperatura ronda os 22ºC.. 
Em Junho, a água esteve bem mais quente.


----------



## Hawk (27 Jul 2017 às 22:55)

Hoje a bóia do Funchal chegou aos 25°.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2017 às 22:22)

Na semana passada na costa selvagem de Cascais, um paraíso abrigado da nortada,que por aquelas zonas é simplesmente violenta.
A temperatura da água devia rondar os 14ºC/15ºC, alguma tortura no inicio, o truque era simplesmente nadar para aquecer. 
O areal que se vê la ao fundo trata-se do Guincho, dá para ter uma ideia que este local fica bem a norte, practicamente no limite do concelho Cascais/Sintra, ainda assim pertence a nós, cascaenses.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Ago 2017 às 22:55)

A boiá de Faro tem rondado os 20 graus de temperatura de mar, mas quando vamos ao site do IPMA ver a temperatura do mar ele apresenta temperaturas de 24 graus, será o modelo do Ipma que está errado?


----------



## Brites (3 Ago 2017 às 23:35)

Pois só pode estou no Algarve e até desses 20 duvido, este ano está mais fria que o ano passado


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Ago 2017 às 01:37)

Brites disse:


> Pois só pode estou no Algarve e até desses 20 duvido, este ano está mais fria que o ano passado



Depende onde está. Se for no Sotavento está sem dúvida acima de 20. Se for no Barlavento aí sim deve haver praias com água a menos de 20ºC, nomeadamente a oeste de Portimão. A nortada e consequente upwelling na costa ocidental está forte com força para fazer as águas frias dobrarem o Cabo de São Vicente.
No ano passado se não me engano a água do mar no Algarve não chegou só a 20ºC, houve dias com ela próxima dos 25 no Barlavento e claramente acima desse valor no Sotavento, obviamente se esteve no Algarve nesses dias sente-a bem mais fria agora mesmo estando a 20ºC.
A coisa por aí deve começar a amenizar a partir do fim-de-semana ao que parece.


----------



## vitoreis (5 Ago 2017 às 00:33)

A sensação geral na zona da Praia de Faro é de água mais fria. 
Pelos vistos os números confirmam isso mesmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2017 às 12:47)

Ora bem, se água já andava gelada ainda  pode ficar um pouco mais com a nortada dos próximos dias.
Desde o inicio do verão que não via estas cores na margem sul e até mesmo aqui perto.

Previsão para a próxima Terça-feira.





Fonte: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/sst/index.jsp?area=zona4

Nem tudo são más noticias, a ser verdade a previsão da rotação do vento para sul ( e enfraquecimento da nortada)lá para dia 11, teríamos então  uma vez mais a reaproximação das correntes mais quentes junto as praias, e a temperatura da agua poderia então disparar.
Espero mesmo que dita rotação do vento ocorra, pois a água está realmente muito fria mesmo,e claro é na minha semana de férias. 
Por vezes 1 dia de vento SO, consegue fazer a temperatura da agua do mar subir uns  2ºC, sendo 3/4 dias, podia perfeitamente subir  4ºC, seria excelente, vamos acompanhado.



Exemplo então de Cascais.





Fonte: http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Cascais?tenday


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Ago 2017 às 01:45)

Até agora parece-me que esta semana temos as temperaturas do mar mais baixas do Verão, com temperaturas típicas do Inverno/Primavera:

Quarta-Feira


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Ago 2017 às 07:14)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Até agora parece-me que esta semana temos as temperaturas do mar mais baixas do Verão, com temperaturas típicas do Inverno/Primavera:
> 
> Quarta-Feira



Sem dúvida, um gelo.
Infelizmente o cenário que o ecmwf apontava( a alguma distância temporal), rotação do vento, não se vai realizar. Portanto água gelada vai se manter, mesmo com vento de Leste de quinta, não vai alterar nada.
Acho que nem no verao  passado 
esteve assim. Começo a pensar que o melhor é mesmo aguardar por Setembro,altura que a nortada quebra muito, há mais dias de vento de sul.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 10:16)

14,5ºC ? É muito mais fácil encher a banheira com cubos de gelo . Mas é curioso a diferença abissal da temperatura da água do mar do ano passado para o deste ano. 
Lembro-me, que em todos os meses que fui à praia o ano passado andava sempre nos 20ºC-23ºC, fruto obviamente dos ventos de Leste e Sul que foram donos e senhores do ultimo Verão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2017 às 09:27)

A forte nortada dos últimos dias está a fazer descer a temperatura do mar, e de que maneira ... 

Bóia de Leixões* 14.4ºC*
Bóia de Sines* 16.1ºC*
Bóia de Faro* 18.2ºC*


----------



## meteocaldas (10 Ago 2017 às 13:30)

criz0r disse:


> ... Mas é curioso a diferença abissal da temperatura da água do mar do ano passado para o deste ano.



E "abissal" é mesmo a palavra certa!
Desde que comecei a consultar temperaturas do mar ( e já lá vão uns anitos...) este é o primeiro Agosto em que o Algarve tem temperaturas abaixo de Biarritz e está quase ao nível das praias no norte da Europa que chegaram aos 20C alguns dias atrás!!
Em contrapartida este também é o primeiro Agosto em que vi o mediterrâneo chegar aos 32ºC na Tunisia (dia 7/8).
A ver se a coisa aquece por aqui, porque nem me atrevo a meter o pé na água (17.8ºC medidos ontem na foz do Arelho - entrada da lagoa, quando nesta altura costuma andar entre os 20-23C!!!)





http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxsea.php

(Obs: se consutarem posts antigos, p.f. substituir meteocaldas.org por *meteocaldas.com*)


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Ago 2017 às 16:09)

meteocaldas disse:


> E "abissal" é mesmo a palavra certa!
> Desde que comecei a consultar temperaturas do mar ( e já lá vão uns anitos...) este é o primeiro Agosto em que o Algarve tem temperaturas abaixo de Biarritz e está quase ao nível das praias no norte da Europa que chegaram aos 20C alguns dias atrás!!
> Em contrapartida este também é o primeiro Agosto em que vi o mediterrâneo chegar aos 32ºC na Tunisia (dia 7/8).
> A ver se a coisa aquece por aqui, porque nem me atrevo a meter o pé na água (17.8ºC medidos ontem na foz do Arelho - entrada da lagoa, quando nesta altura costuma andar entre os 20-23C!!!)
> ...


A nortada sempre fez parte do nosso clima, não estou a dizer que 16-17ºC é uma temperatura normal para o Verão, mas é muito comum rondar à volta dos 18ºC por Lisboa. Ao mesmo tempo facilmente pode chegar aos 25ºC quando o vento vem de SW.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Ago 2017 às 08:57)

Abrandamento da Nortada e algum vento de Leste no Algarve, tem contribuído para o aumento da temperatura da água do mar.

Ontem a bóia de Faro, atingiu os *23,3ºC*

Na passada sexta-feira, fui até à ilha da Fuseta, lá na parte da nova barra ( zona Leste da ilha ), a água marítima estava maravilhosa, na ria estava ligeiramente mais quente.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2017 às 11:07)

Tempo de nortada, significa normalmente tempo de upwelling, e ainda que o mar fique algo frio para banhos (pelo menos na faixa ocidental da costa continental Portuguesa), a biodiversidade marítima beneficia com este fenómeno...  E a qualidade do peixe também.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Ago 2017 às 11:36)

Na passada sexta-feira em Cascais a água do mar estava tão fria, fazendo relembrar verões passados.
Entrar na água, mais parecia uma tortura.


----------



## Nordico (16 Ago 2017 às 22:00)

Lamento saber que a temperatura do mar em Portugal é tão fria neste ano. No domingo passado, eu nadava no mar inglês, perto de Bournemouth, e a temperatura da água era 21ºc! Bournemouth é cerca de 1100 kilometros a norte do continente de Portugal. É surpreendente os poderes de "upwelling".     Espero que setembro seja melhor para as águas portuguesas.

Acho, geralmente, mas nem sempre, nos últimos anos, que no final de setembro e a maior parte de outubro na Fonte da Telha e Troia oferece boa água morna.

Só ter a oportunidade de viver muito perto da praia permite a oportunidade de descobrir as temperaturas diárias reais. Em 2013, vivi 2 meses na Fonte da Telha e quase todos os dias eu fui ao mar. Um dia, o mar era 16ºc e o próximo 22ºc. Uso meus próprios termômetros para medir, sem depender de outras fontes. Eu conheci água muito fria em agosto. A vergonha é que os turistas que vieram por uma semana só conhecem uma semana de água gelada.


----------



## homem do mar (23 Ago 2017 às 14:00)

Boas a bóia de faro ontem chegou aos 26.5 um verdadeiro caldo.
Aqui pelo oeste apesar da temperatura da água ter subido até aos 18 graus torna se difícil entrar na água já que o sol aqui tem sido difícil de encontrar. Tenho tido maus dias de praia infelizmente.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Ago 2017 às 10:44)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas a bóia de faro ontem chegou aos 26.5 um verdadeiro caldo.
> Aqui pelo oeste apesar da temperatura da água ter subido até aos 18 graus torna se difícil entrar na água já que o sol aqui tem sido difícil de encontrar. Tenho tido maus dias de praia infelizmente.



Bem gostava que a minha semana de férias por lá pudesse ter sido nesta semana e não na anterior (12-19).. 

Com a nortada a dar tréguas nestes últimos dias de Agosto devido ao afastamento do AA (para já temporário) e à cut-off a oeste de PT, a temperatura da água do mar junto à costa ocidental vai subir um pouco como é normal nesta altura.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Ago 2017 às 17:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bem gostava que a minha semana de férias por lá pudesse ter sido nesta semana e não na anterior (12-19)..
> 
> Com a nortada a dar tréguas nestes últimos dias de Agosto devido ao afastamento do AA (para já temporário) e à cut-off a oeste de PT, a temperatura da água do mar junto à costa ocidental vai subir um pouco como é normal nesta altura.


Esteve pouco vento nessa semana mas o sol pouco aparecia tornado desagradável a presença na praia.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2017 às 13:07)

Tenho por hábito, de quando em vez, dar uma corrida no caminho marítimo de Oeiras, e terminar com um mergulho no mar. E este é provavelmente o Setembro em que apanho a água do mar mais gelada. 

Nada a ver com o mês de Abril e Maio, em que a água estava surpreendentemente quente.

A nortada este ano, gelou completamente a faixa costeira ocidental. E parece que não há meio de vir uma corrente de sudoeste. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 13:18)

@AnDré realmente, não está muito favorável. Este ano só apanhei um dia de Praia na Caparica com a água a 19ºC.







Alguém quer ir a banhos à Foz do Douro ?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2017 às 14:05)

Verdade, um mês de  Setembro digamos  normal, a nortada já tinha caído e teríamos então vários dias com vento de SO, sem precipitação, e consequente disparo da temperatura do mar.
Tem estado muito vento, só eu sei as porradas que levo de vendaval nas voltas de bike.
Ainda assim nos próximos talvez vá dar uns mergulhos a Cascais, estando a água fria, a solução é nadar.


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2017 às 14:46)

@jonas_87 é aproveitar enquanto isto está assim. Este fim de semana em principio vais levar mais uma dose embora o GFS esteja mais agressivo que o Arpége.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Set 2017 às 11:46)

Boas. Realmente é uma situação "interessante" esta da temperatura da água do mar. 
Este fim de Verão/início de Outono está com uma anomalia bem negativa junto à nossa costa, associada à situação persistente anticiclónica e de nortada.  É possível que isto crie um certo ciclo vicioso em relação ao tempo seco. 
Já vários membros neste fórum têm feito uma relação entre as SST's e a situação sinóptica no Atlântico. Lembro-me que o @StormRic  o fazia regularmente no seguimento da previsão do tempo. 





Ou seja, um início de Outono duplamente simpático é aquele com nortada fraca ou inexistente (vento mais do quadrante SW) em que as águas do mar nas praias do oeste estão com os normais 20ºC desta altura, excelente para os últimos dias de praia e para receber a instabilidade. Nada do que se passa este ano.


----------



## Hawk (29 Set 2017 às 18:32)

Nos últimos dias a bóia do Funchal tem registado 25ºC. Uma maravilha já à entrada de Outubro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2017 às 19:38)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/calor-obriga-a-precaucao-nas-praias

Esta forma, de ter datas para tudo, tem que acabar e começarem a adaptarem-se à realidade. As praias não terem vigilância, porque a época balnear acabou é uma vergonha. O município de Albufeira já está mais realista com a época balnear a começar a 15 de Maio e a acabar a 15 de Outubro. Tal, como, a época dos incêndios, esta é mais uma coisa que não faz o mínimo sentido.

Vamos ver, quantos vão morrer nas praias, neste fim de semana prolongado, por falta de vigilância. O exemplo disso, foi em Maio e Junho deste ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2017 às 23:09)

Cá em Cascais ,prolongaram face ao estado do tempo e a presença de muitos turistas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Out 2017 às 13:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Cá em Cascais ,prolongaram face ao estado do tempo e a presença de muitos turistas.



É o que faz mais sentido. Se querem turismo no Algarve todo o ano, têm que dar condições de segurança às pessoas, acabar a época balnear a 30 de Setembro, quando estão previstas temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC e não haver nadadores salvadores nas praias algarvias é um erro crasso e não é só este ano, em anos anteriores faz calor nesta altura do ano e as praias têm pessoas mas sem segurança. Até, a água do mar está mais convidativa a mergulhos do que em Setembro com 22ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Dias perfeitos de praia, hoje, mais um.

Carcavelos
18 horas

A água perfeitamente suportavel, estava a 18ºC, alias tendo em conta os 16ºC no inicio da ultima semana, sente-se perfeitamente a diferença.
Felizmente amanhã vamos ter dia com vento de Sul/Sudoeste.


----------



## Brites (6 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

Alguém que saiba a previsão para quarta feira para Nazaré!?


----------



## Brites (6 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

Peço desculpa fui o pouco vago 
Queria saber praia do norte parece que estará animado! Alguém pode ajudar na melhor hora a ir???


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2017 às 18:15)

Brites disse:


> Peço desculpa fui o pouco vago
> Queria saber praia do norte parece que estará animado! Alguém pode ajudar na melhor hora a ir???



Ondulação com cerca de 4m, direcção de NW, período de 18s e vento side-offshore (NE).

Parece que todos os ingredientes se conjugam para uma excelente sessão de ondas gigantes na Praia do Norte. Com certeza estarão por lá uns quantos a desafiar os monstros produzidos pelo canhão 

Todo o dia deverá bombar, mas a apostar neste momento diria que as melhores condições serão durante a manhã até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Brites (6 Nov 2017 às 18:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ondulação com cerca de 4m, direcção de NW, período de 18s e vento side-offshore (NE).
> 
> Parece que todos os ingredientes se conjugam para uma excelente sessão de ondas gigantes na Praia do Norte. Com certeza estarão por lá uns quantos a desafiar os monstros produzidos pelo canhão
> 
> Todo o dia deverá bombar, mas a apostar neste momento diria que as melhores condições serão durante a manhã até ao início da tarde.


Obrigado vamos ver! Espero que a coisa seja para bater recordes


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

Brites disse:


> Obrigado vamos ver! Espero que a coisa seja para bater recordes



Bater records duvido, mas quem sabe! A Praia do Norte é um incógnita... já houve swells extremamente prometedores que não corresponderam às expectativas como swells mais modestos que surpreenderam pela positiva. É certo que vai estar grande, vamos ver o "quão" grande está... o vento vai ter um papel importante, sendo neste momento a maior incógnita. Basta rodar um pouco mais para norte e estraga tudo, como pode rodar para leste e cria uma potencial sessão épica. Por isso apostava as fichas mais entre as 10 e as 14h pois o vento será mais fraco e aparentemente mais virado de terra, mas também há modelos a prever ondas ligeiramente maiores à tarde... seja como for, se eu pudesse ia até lá, é capaz de valer a pena.


----------



## Brites (6 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

Eu lá estarei então! E que seja vento de leste


----------



## Brites (7 Nov 2017 às 18:26)

Algum novidade para a ondulação amanha? Para os lados da Nazaré!? A previsão melhorou ou piorou?? Melhor, neste caso, é mais força do que seria previsto? O vento ja se pode perceber de que quadrante soprará? 

Att Diogo Brites


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

Brites disse:


> Algum novidade para a ondulação amanha? Para os lados da Nazaré!? A previsão melhorou ou piorou?? Melhor, neste caso, é mais força do que seria previsto? O vento ja se pode perceber de que quadrante soprará?
> 
> Att Diogo Brites



Parece que aumentou ligeiramente quer a ondulação, quer o vento. Se eu fosse, neste momento talvez escolhesse o início da tarde. Mas a diferença da manhã para a tarde será muito pouca. Nada como olhar para esta webcam logo pela manhã para perceber se o vento está a partir o mar ou não: http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-do-norte/

Mas estou com o feeling que vai estar um mar bonito de se ver na Nazaré.


----------



## Brites (7 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

E já agora vale a pena e para lá às 6h ou é possível que o top seja so lá para meio da manhã!? 
Desculpem a insistência


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

Brites disse:


> E já agora vale a pena e para lá às 6h ou é possível que o top seja so lá para meio da manhã!?
> Desculpem a insistência



"Se eu fosse, neste momento talvez escolhesse o início da tarde."

De manhã muito cedo não vale a pena ir. A janela de mar maior está entre meio da manhã até ao final do dia.


----------



## Brites (7 Nov 2017 às 23:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> "Se eu fosse, neste momento talvez escolhesse o início da tarde."
> 
> De manhã muito cedo não vale a pena ir. A janela de mar maior está entre meio da manhã até ao final do dia.


Muito obrigado pela resposta! Vamos ver o que dia nós trás


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2017 às 23:40)

Ao início da noite reparei bem que a ondulação estava com um período elevado. Vinham menos ondas , mas quando apareciam, surgiam com muita  força e com grande extensão pelo areal fora.
Neste caso falo no paredão de Cascais.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2017 às 07:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao início da noite reparei bem que a ondulação estava com um período elevado. Vinham menos ondas , mas quando apareciam, surgiam com muita  força e com grande extensão pelo areal fora.
> Neste caso falo no paredão de Cascais.



Boa observação, já previam um aumento muito significativo no período para ontem à noite. Olhando para as bóias, ontem em Leixões, das 11 para as 13h houve um aumento brusco do período de 12-15 s (período máximo) para 17-22 s. Já em Sines esse aumentou verificou-se entre as 23h e as 24h. Interpolando, em Cascais deve ter sido pelas 19/20h. Esse aumento de período não se traduziu imediatamente num aumento de ondulação, que foi crescendo apenas ao longo da madrugada, e vai continuar a crescer ao longo do dia, pelo menos no centro/sul (Leixões já chegou perto do pico de ondulação a esta altura, estando a registar Hs entre 4 a 5 m). 

Isto é típico acontecer, antes do pico de ondulação haver um pico no período. Na maior parte dos casos, quando a ondulação atinge o pico, já o período é 2/3 s mais baixo. Curiosamente, hoje parece que o período se mantém praticamente igual ao longo do dia, sempre elevado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2017 às 08:17)

Brites disse:


> Muito obrigado pela resposta! Vamos ver o que dia nós trás



Se puderes, podes ir logo de manhã, parece que os big riders já estão dentro de água a caminho. As condições estão muito boas, vento offshore. Se o vento não rodar ao longo do dia, serão condições épicas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2017 às 10:56)

Esta ondulação já fez uma vítima na Praia do Norte. O Andrew Cotton, um surfista irlandês já habitual na Nazaré, foi para o hospital imobilizado. Parece ser uma lesão nas costas. Espero que não seja nada de grave e recupere rápido!


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Nov 2017 às 17:35)

Incrível o vídeo da onda que partiu as costas do Andrew! Parece que está a salvo no hospital. Podia ter sido bem pior...

https://magicseaweed.com/news/andrew-cotton-suffers-horror-wipeout-at-nazare/10577/


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Incrível o vídeo da onda que partiu as costas do Andrew! Parece que está a salvo no hospital. Podia ter sido bem pior...
> 
> https://magicseaweed.com/news/andrew-cotton-suffers-horror-wipeout-at-nazare/10577/



Que onda monstruosa, onda e queda!!
Ver se é este ano que finalmente assisto  _in loco_ esse espectáculo do canhão da Nazaré.


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Incrível o vídeo da onda que partiu as costas do Andrew! Parece que está a salvo no hospital. Podia ter sido bem pior...
> 
> https://magicseaweed.com/news/andrew-cotton-suffers-horror-wipeout-at-nazare/10577/



Não tenho como descrever esse cenário. Essa onda consegue ser maior que o prédio de 7 andares onde eu residia. 
Uma besta dessas a cair ou enrolar sobre um ser humano de 1,80m ou pouco mais que isso é quase uma certidão de óbito. Ainda bem que não aconteceu nada de mais grave.


----------



## Pek (26 Dez 2017 às 16:19)

Esto no lo sabía. Resulta que el Servicio de AEMET en Baleares es el encargado de la predicción marítima de buena parte del Mediterráneo Occidental:


Se encarga de todas las zonas en rojo:


----------



## kikofra (30 Dez 2017 às 23:10)

Amanhã alerta amarelo para ondas de 4-5m pelo menos aqui para Leiria, espero que não haja gente levada pelas águas numa noite de exageros


----------

